# How many 921 outputs are hot at once



## tootall (Dec 21, 2004)

I know this has probably been asked before, but now that the 921 has dropped in price I want to confirm how many outputs are hot at any one time from the 921 from the two different dish tuners and the OTA tuner before I consider going to COSTCO and replacing my 811 and 510. The online manual lists HD DVI and Component output, and SD lists SVHS, RCA plug - composite, and RF out to Ch 3 or 4. Are all of them hot at once. 
The reason I am asking is I would like to keep a setup similar to what I have with my 811 and 510. I have a multi input 53" 4x3 Sony rear projection with only component input no DVI input. I have the 811 connected to video 4 with SVHS for watching SD so I get full screen. I also have the 811 connected via component cables to video 6 to get HD 16 x9 and I can select 1080i or 720p depending on the source. I receive HD off Dish and OTA here in Tucson (great picture on both). 
I have the 510 connected to video 2 via SVHS and the RF output off the 510 reverse fed into my house cable TV wiring to feed all the other TVs in the house so I can watch DVR video on any TV in the house. I use the Sony picture in picture to watch multiple sources at once.
Is the RF port active for the second tuner on the 921 so I can still feed the other TVs if I am watching HD on the first tuner through the component cables. 
Is the SVHS output still hot on the second tuner if I am watching HD on the first tuner through the component cables.

What are the rumors on the 942 for output options.

Also does the 921 have any DD 5.1 audio problems. My 811 (first and second) only gets popping sounds when I try to use DD 5.1. PCM works fine and I have to settle for Dolby Surround on the 811. DD 5.1 works fine from my 510 so I know it is not my receiver. Patiently, awaiting the promised fix on DD 5.1 on the 811.

Too Tall
Dish Subscriber since 96 and 811 owner since Dec 03.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

With the 921 in HD mode, component OR DVI is hot at once. All of the SD outputs are disabled. (In the last version, some people reported that component and DVI were hot at the same time. I have no idea if that's still the case with L211.)

In SD mode, the 921 SD outputs are all enabled, but the HD outputs are disabled.

The 921 cannot output HD and SD at the same time. It does have a mode called "safe mode" that will output 480p video over the component outputs and 480i video over the SD outputs at the same time, but that's as good as it gets.

The 942 is rumored to output HD and SD at the same time because it is much more like a 522, in that it can control two televisions independently of each other.

There have been a few people with their receivers not liking the DD stream the 921 puts out, but I've never had any DD problems with mine.


----------



## David K (Nov 27, 2004)

Hey Mark, if the 942 is going to be like the 522, does this mean that to be able to watch one thing while recording another, you'll have to run the output of each tuner to 2 separate inputs in the same TV? Watch on one tuner/ one input, while recording on the other tuner /input? This is exactly what I DID NOT like about the 522. And if that's the case, is the 942 going to replace the 921, or will the 921 stay in production for those of us who will prefer it? And one more question, when Dish switches to MPEG 4, what does that mean for the 921? Can they just insert a MPEG 4 card in one of it's expansion slots or will they force the 942 down our throats? I'm already not that happy with my 921 experience (not because of the device, but because of the way Dish is treating it. I think the 921 "could" be awesome if Dish would get their head in the game). They better tread lightly with these transitions or they'll lose my business as well as many others.


----------



## ssj2 (Dec 1, 2004)

Oddly, I've lost the safe mode option with the latest software.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

David - the 522 has "single user mode" which basically makes it become a 2 tuner single user DVR like the 721. There's no reason at this point to assume that the 942 won't also have a single user mode to make it like the 921 in that regard. As for MPEG4, I've heard nothing to indicate the the 942 will be MPEG4 capable, much less the 921. I have been in contact with Eldon, though, pushing for an MPEG4 upgrade for the 921. Wouldn't hold my breath for that one, though.


----------



## tootall (Dec 21, 2004)

Mark, Thanks for the clarification on the 921. I will wait to see what the 942 has before I try to change to HD DVR.

Jerry


----------



## garyhesq (Nov 5, 2004)

How are you supposed to get into safe mode? Or, does that just mean you set the output to 480P and that makes component and SD outputs hot?


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

garyhesq said:


> How are you supposed to get into safe mode? Or, does that just mean you set the output to 480P and that makes component and SD outputs hot?


Gary,
You hold down the HD/SD button on the front panel of the 921 until both the HD and SD lights come on. Haven't tried it with latest software but used to work for me. HD reverts to 480P when this is done. Still a good pic but not the best.
Brian


----------



## David K (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks Mark. How is "single user mode" accessed on the 522?


----------



## garyhesq (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info Brian. It works!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

David - I don't know. I know there's instructions posted around somewhere - pretty sure we have a copy of them in the DVR forum, and I'm also pretty sure Scott has a copy of them over at SatGuys.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Single mode on the 522 is accessed by a button on the front panel of the receiver.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The EKB's 522 page http://ekb.dbstalk.com/305 has a link to the instructions for Single Mode.


----------

